# Making a Roast Leg of Human



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I posted in the off-topic section that I was finishing a test version of a Leg of Human. It's pretty simple to make.

Materials: 

1) Lower leg and foot mold
1) Lower leg and foot from a Bucky
Enough ground chicken to fill mold. (I never really figured out how much I needed, just filled until it was full.)
BBQ sauce.

Slowly pour the chicken in the mold getting a 1/2" layer. Put the leg bones into the mold, starting with the foot. Continue to slowly fill until it gets to the top. Allow to harden in the fridge, remove from mold and then put in the BBQ to cook the chicken. Note: I wrapped the Bucky parts in tin foil to prevent the chicken from sticking. BBQ the leg until cooked through.

Now some of you may be worried about the resin from the bucky parts melting and contaminating the meat. I've not had any problems. Lather with BBQ sauce. To serve, put on a platter and garnish.

(I'm on a library computer right now, will finish later.)


----------



## JosePrendes (Jul 14, 2009)

I gotta try this for 2009's Halloween buffet! Thank you!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Yer Welcome. I think next time, I'll try spicing up the leg. BBQ sauce is good, but the chicken needed some spices.


----------

